# Selection Process for Puppies



## HavFriend (Apr 20, 2012)

The thread several months ago about matching puppies personalities to the correct family seemed to be a common practice. Should I be wary of any breeders who allow the puppies to be selected before the 8 week mark to go based upon a first come/first serve basis? In all of the books about Havanese, they suggest that doing a personality test at 8 weeks and then having the breeder select the right puppy for the owner after extensive conversations is the best but I wondered what you, the breeders in this forum, thought. Thank you in advance for your considerable experience and thoughts in this matter.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not a breeder, but there are so many who let you choose your puppy long before the eight week period. I picked two of mine when they were about four to six weeks old. That would not be a red flag for me.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

My breeder sort of did a combo thing. She had everyone pick out their #1 and #2 choices from the litter(s), but final say of which pup went where was hers as she wasn't going to match up an unsuitable puppy/owner combo. However, I do believe that they were all going to pet homes which I think makes things easier than if you have someone looking for something very specific.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome , here's an article on picking puppies. It's your choice if given it. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/how-select-good-puppy


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The breeder of my first dog let me "pick" Bumi. She always told me that the final decision depended on his temperament, but she would keep in mind that I wanted him. She is an awesome Breeder who has produced excellent dogs!


----------

